# Anyone Into Death/Thrash Metal, Goth Rock and Punk Music?



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone was as like minded as me...Who do you like and what's in your CD Collection?

I have in my collection:

Evanescence
Within Tempatation
Avantasia
Nightwish
Dragonforce
Terasbetoni (finnish Metal band)
Tarot
Ozzy
Black Sabbath
Megadeth
Linkin Park
Iron Maiden
Marilyn Manson
Lordi
System Of a Down
Metallica
Nirvana
Slipknot

And do you get judged when you dress in black and wear goth make up?

Vicki x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Not listened to it for a long time, but i used to be into some of it (nothing too heavy though - even less so now!) having said that, i did go to see metallica at wembley stadium a few months ago - it was very good, and i always used to go to the Donnington Monsters of Rock Festival when i was a student etc.

My BIL is more into it than me these days.

I always dressed as a goth/rock chick - but again much less now!  I still quite like it when i do, and my leather jacket still moulds nicely to me!!

I think i used to do a lot of it to freak out my very straight-laced aunty....


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I would quite happily dress in black and wear my make up every day. But this village is so small and are so judging of people and my hubby doesn't like it either   I scared the s*it out of him on halloween when was dressed/made up in my goth stuff. But I felt so comfortable and happy and it was me    

I'm slowly trying to get round him to let me dress more like this. I've seen a pair of fab goth boots that I want.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I used to have an excellent pair of boots and i wore them so much they fell to bits!  I would love to have them again now.

dh quite likes it when i wear a lot of eye make up (although i don't go quite as mad as i used to!!), although i don't think i've ever done the full goth thing for him.  frankly, i wouldn't give a fishes t*t what anyone thought of me!! If i could join the Navy as a goth and get away with it, i can get away with it anywhere!!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Evanescence
> Ozzy
> Black Sabbath
> Megadeth
> ...


My DH has at least the above in his collection plus more...... I like most of the above too although like Sally don't get as much time etc to listen any more. I used to describe myself as a rock chick with gothic tendencies in my student days!!!     My purple DM's were my best friend and they matched my purple lippy and black eyeliner very well  Much to my mum's annoyance  

Sally, don't you think Metallica are fab live? I saw then in Milton Keynes years ago and then a couple of years later at Donnignton.... I'd have a bit of Lars any day   

I look a bit normal and boring these days although add a bit of rock chick where possible... (got some nice black jeans with studs on them )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I was exactly the same - rock chick with goth tendancies!!   I was more into lighter rock although could be persuaded otherwise. Metallica live are indeed fabulous - the best i ever saw them was at donnington.

I'm a bit tame these days and listen to very soft stuff - mainly because it's the only rock that dh will tolerate so it's all i get!!


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I have to say though that I am also quite partial to early 80's stuff too    I like most music but rock and 80's are my two favourites...  When I was a student we used to drink in a pub that was wall to wall rock/goth/metal and the barman had previously been a roadie with Metallica


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I like pretty much anything these days - actually i confess that i am taking dh to see kylie in august!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I hoping to get tickets to go and see Iron Maiden in July...Just waiting for some pennies   

Meant to add..If you want to chill out and listen to deep goth lyrics I highly recommend you listen to Within Temptation






Such a beautiful song.

**This post contains an unconfirmed external link which fertilityfriends.co.uk are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Have you seen Iron Maiden Mrs R?  DH dragged me to see them in Cardiff and they were very good    We also went to see Twisted Sister and Alice Cooper - now how cheesy is that      Had waited years to see Alice Cooper and was a bit disappointed - Twisted Sister were muuuuuch better


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't seen Maiden in concert yet...but by hook or by crook I'll get money for tickets to go see them at Twickenham on July 5th can't wait to headbang    

Anyone wanna buy a kidney??


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

What a good thread!!! I have many of those artists in my CD collection!! Anyone like Serj Tankian Me and DH went to see the Foo Fighters in Nov last year and he was supporting-our ears are still bleeding!!! 

Marilyn Manson def features in my music collection!

Download festival at Donnington also has a good line up this year!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm very much into the scandinavian metal bands at the moment. Terabestoni is one of them along with Lordi.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello Mrs R & Co

Another rock chick here!
I've got a much more varied taste now but will always be a rock girl at heart. 

Mrs R Maiden are fantastic live, saw them at monsters of rock one year.  90's rock was so much fun, big hair and make up era I loved it!  Motley Crue, Poison, Skid Row, Extreme etc etc!  Would have loved to have seen Nirvana.  Used to get to loads of gigs but not so often lately.  Looking forward to hearing who is on at Download this year.  Got Bon Jovi in June .... they are more pop than anything else now but Jon will always be one of the original rock gods  

MM concerts rock!  Would love to see them again but none of my friends really like rock.


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Jovigirl-Lost Prophets are one of the head liners at Download this year!

I really want to see Marilyn Manson live but DH has no interest at all!! Think he's a bit scared! 

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We should go together Tinkerbelle     Leave the husbands to get on with it


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Totally my kind of music  

Have in my collection
Evanescence
Linkin Park
Metallica
Marilyn Manson
Faith No More
Iron Maiden (saw them live in Manchester, best concert EVER!!!)
System of a Down
Puddle of Mudd
Megadeth
Skid Row

I used to wear DM's with steel toe caps and purple and black stripy tights with a miniskirt. I looooved this era. Used to go clubbing at 14   honestly  
Really wanted to see Linkin Park last year but was pregnant. Hope to get to see them some day along with Metallica.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice one Noodlez 

Methinks we should have black or purple profiles


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Jovigirl - i am going in June too!  I Lurve jon!!

I was at that monsters of rock with Iron Maiden too - what a weekend, it was fabulous!!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sally I can't wait!  I have got gold circle tickets but am entering a competition to get on stage!

Tinkerbell I saw Lost Prophets they supported Linkin Park when I saw them (mmmm, chester  )

Would love to go to a festival again, has been years, Monsters & Reading used to be so much fun.  Think I'd go for a day ticket though, don't know if I could handle tents and portaloos!  

Wanted to see MM in Nov & LP in January but had no one to go with    None of my friends are really into rock so don't get to go very often, I used to get to loads of concerts but not so much these days, will have to try to get back out there again!

Noodlez I love faith no more - EPIC is one of my all time favorite tunes.  

Still have my New Rock boots, platform & chunky metal heels - great for gaining a couple of inches at concerts!

Rock definately has the sexiest men to perv at


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I looooove my new rock boots. Can't throw them away even though I haven't wore them for years


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

MrsRedcap said:


> Evanescence
> Nightwish
> Dragonforce
> Ozzy
> ...


DH and I have all these and more!!   

Haven't been able to go to a decent concert for a while now as I spent last year's festival period preggy and DH wouldn't let me!! Although I did take a service user from work to see Cradle of Filth when I was about 8wks preggy!! He couldn't stop me from doing that as it was 'work'!!   Love my job sometimes!!!  

Noodlez - Have probably seen you in the Krazyhouse!! 

Maybe we should organise an FF meet and go to a rock club or summat!!   Mind you, DH would want to come too and then who'd mind Charlie??

Mandy xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Mind you, as C 'heard' a lot of my music when I was preggy with him, he now falls asleep to any of it!! I can have it as loud as I like and he'll fall asleep!!    How good is that?!?!?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

kitten1 said:


> Maybe we should organise an FF meet and go to a rock club or summat!!   Mind you, DH would want to come too and then who'd mind Charlie??
> 
> Mandy xx


I have not been to a Rock Club for ages - we have a bar that is very good though I don't get there as often as I should. Used to love Rock City Nottingham & XL's Birmingham


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I just haven't been out for ages!!   

We used to have a few good bars in Birkenhead but they've been taken over by scally music!


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG Jovigirl!!! I live in West Midlands and when I first moved here used to go to XL's!! Also have heard of Rock City in Nottingham as my friends dad used to own it!!-never been there though!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The Krazyhouse in Liverpool is awesome.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

One of my favourite places!!

I get txt alerts about events going on there and I got one about the xmas eve allnighter!! Only problem was I couldn't go as I'd only given birth a few weeks earlier!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We went there for my Kieran's 18th and it was an all nighter then. I wanted to go down to K1 but didn't think Kieran would be up for that


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I would've gone anyway!!   

When I first went out to Liverpool with DH, I took him to Krazy. I made sure I pointed out a few key places I could usually be found in case I did one of my exploring acts on him!!     As this was pretty much our first 'date', I wasn't 100% sure of his taste in music!! Turned out he liked the same as me so I couldn't get rid of him!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Mandy - Loooove the Kray!! top night out!!! Vicki - next time your down your going home with wiplash!! cause where going the Kray!!!

humm my music consists of:



Slipknot
puddle of mudd
POD
Greenday
Bon Jovi,
30 seconds to mars,
Irom Maiden
Limp Bizket
Apocolyptia
3 Doors Down
Nickleback
Stone Sour
Bush
Stained
Nine Inch Nails
Korn
Jimmy Eat World
Linkin Park

Few others aswell... but thats all i can think of atm lol!!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Flutterbye...I take up your offer, haven't had a good headbanging sesh in ages.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My neck isn't up to headbanging any more - i spend several hours a week with a physio at the mo! i forgot to mention i used to do that alot - i'm sure it hasn't helped matters!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I did freak the village out on boxing day when the band they had on done 'Bark at the Moon' by Ozzy and I just went for it...head/hair flying everywhere. The looks I got were hilarious and the amount of jaws that dropped


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

You go Mrs R  
That happened to me once when I went to see Guns n Roses Faith No More and Soundgarden. I just went for it and when I looked up there was a massive space around me. I didn't care though   

Wow Kitten I probably have seen you in the Krazyhouse. We should have a meet up as your not very far away. We keep saying this don't we   My DH likes the same music so god knows who'll mind all the babbas   Livvy used to kick me like mad when I would play Korn for some reason.
Used to go the Krazyhouse every Sat night for about 10 years. First time i went I was 13


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmmm...we need to definitely organise a night out at the Kray. Flutterbye, Me, Noodlez and kitten1    

K1 anyone!!!??


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Count me in!!!

We could just tell the fellas that it's a girlie night out and then they won't want to come!!    

Hmmmmm. Might need to buy some new clothes tho........


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh yesssss girls only


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Me too need new clothes. Don't think I'd quite squeeze into my miniskirts with a jelly belly. Still in maternity clothes


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Noodlez - Me too and C is 12wks old!! But, I did get some new jeans the other day - Size 14!!    

I gave my sister my biker boots tho cos my feet had grown    while I was preggy and they hurt my toes. So, I now need new boots too!! Any excuse for a shopping spree!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Black jeans and vest top for me...cooler the better. That place is worse than a sauna!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh looking forwards to it... ill fit right in, massive tattoos, piesings, multicoloured hair!!!

where all not far from each other, but K1, thats the best floor by far, i dont know if i come out drunk or dizzy  its one of those!!!! 

i think the village will be in for a shock when i get my new car and i drive up to yours... through Tomintoul with Stone Sour one full !! i can see it nooow!!! hehee!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I want my nose and tongue pierced, but hubby and family won't allow it


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I got my nose pierced. Had it done for about 12 years now. Always wanted my eyebrow done but didn't cos of work.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope this link works

http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/event/1F004056AE607EA7?brand=uk_aegonline

Tickets go on sale tomorrow - this is a pre-sale link

I'd love to see LP again!

Oooh Tinkerbell XL's was amazing! There used to be a bar too but can't remember the name ... under the subway at bottom of broad street - Exposure Rock Cafe I think. Its all coming back to me now  We used to get some strange looks and things shouted at us walking up Broad Street all gothed up - the middle finger was probably the most common reply 

Mrs R I've got my tongue done - if I were you i'd do it anyway


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

My uncle lives near the bowl..... shame I can't go, noone to mind little uns. Go and stay in my uncles house.... he won't mind    

Mrs R I agree, I'd get my tongue done too


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hubby's said if I get my tongue/nose done it's divorce.

He's serious too!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have 2 tats and I did have several piercings:
Tongue - still got after about 11yrs!!
Bellybutton - taken out when pg
Left nipple - ditto
eyebrow - grew out and haven't replaced it
Ears - several times!!

I took DH to get his tongue pierced when we first met!! He nearly passed out after having it done!!    

Want another tat now seeing as how I've got next to no piercings left. (Will NOT be getting my nipple done again!! That REALLY hurt!!)


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I have my belly button done. I nearly passed out too when I had that done(Had it done at Quiggins). I even made sure I had a decent meal before I went. The guy who done it had to run out to his receptionist and ask her to make a cup of tea with 8 sugars in it! I was ok after that but then went to the cafe and drank two cans of coke and had a cake to get my sugar levels up again.

Dread to think what the tongue will be like. I also want a Tat but scared of needles.

What a wuss I am


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Tongue just felt wierd, from what I remember!!

I think I'm gona get a tat with C's name or sumfink soon. Have to decide where to have it tho as I don't like tats on arms........


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Evening all!!

Jovigirl-we are on about the same XL's, just by the five ways roundabout!!

Have got two tattoo's and my nose pierced but can't wear it at work-don't think the bosses would see the funny side!!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

ive got 9 tattoos....  lol.... 

nose ive had it done since i was 11
nipple
ears x3
and my tounge done

ive got a pic of my tatooos.... 
xxxx


----------



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

Another metal-head here!!

I have been into it since 1985/6. I love
Metallica
Anthrax
Aerosmith
Pantera/Damageplan/Hell yeah
Megadeth
Dragonforce
Thunderstone
Slayer
Crue
Kiss
Ozzy
Yngwie Malmsteen
Alice cooper
Whitesnake
Twisted sister
WASP
Gwar
Biomechanical
linkin park (before they sold out)
kid rock
Limp bizkit (again before they sold out)
papa roach
NOFX
QOTSA
RHCP
Europe
BJ

My dh is also a metal head he likes most of the above,but side from Metallica hs fave band are 3 inches of blood.

Piercings i have a few......ears 3 times each one,nose,belly, and i want my lip doing.
Havent got any tats tho,nearly had one when i was in canada in 2001. Was trying to decide between the metallica flying M's round my belly button or the aerosmith wings on my lower back.....but the queue was mahoosive so i was going to go back on another day but never got round to it. Good job i didnt tho my dh doesnt like tats on women anyway!!Lol


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi pink Lady and welcome to the nut house  hehe!!

xxxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Pink Lady.
You've just reminded me about Queens Of The Stone Age, Limp Bizkit (got a few albums) and RHCP. Went to see the RHCP last year in Manchester........ they were amazing. I haven't got any tats too much of a wuss   
Hate the way some of these bands have become so well known cos loads of us liked them years and years ago.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Did any of you from the midlands ever go to Fox's in Wolverhampton on a Wednesday night (or am I showing my age)?      Used to go there when I was a student.....


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

lol Fluffs, your not old lol!!!

Im from liverpool sadly so ive never been.

anygood?! lol

ive seen QOTSA totally amazing!! went out in Wigan the other week and no one knows came on i was bouncing round like a idiot!! love emmmm!!!!

went to see 30 Seconds to mars end of jan and i got to meet the band after!! OMG!! Jared Leto! hehe!!!

Right... bed time me thinks!!
night all 
xx


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Where are all my fellow rock and rollers?  xxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm here!! 

  Listening to DH murdering a few rock classics on Guitar Hero!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello there dudes







!!!
Only just stumbled across this thread , may i join ? or lurk a little ?
Fab to see so many metal heads around !!!
To qualify I'm *me* and i don't conform for anyone , i am myself .
To enter into your conversations ..............
I love all types of rock , metal , thrash and punk .
I ride a Harley







, wear a black leather n purple boots . Noes ring , tragus , tongue , navel and ear piercing , tattoos , And i been banging my head for years 
To enter into your conversations 
Being a Notts lass , i can say Rock city was  great in the late 80's early 90's when thrash was in full swing !! 
The last gig I was at was the RHCP 
The last time i banged my head was to Ramstein the back end of last year before i started growing the puddin bump .
And Cliff Burton RIP was my god !!! And Metallica deffo looked better with hair 
Fave radio station ever is PlanetRock http://www.planetrock.co.uk/ you can listen on line ladies , though its more your classic rock than your thrash n new stuff - enjoy .

Freespirit
x x x

Oh and my favourite quote of all time is .........
To be oneself and unafraid , wether right or wrong , is more admirable than the easy cowerdess of surrender to conformity

/links


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

My brother in law is the spitting image of Cliff. God was a long time ago when Metallica had hair...... I agree they looked so much better.

Just booked my tickets to see Whitesnake, Thunder and Def Leppard at the Liverpool Arena. Not totally my taste in music but a one off chance to see these groups together. Last gig was 2 years ago RHCP at MEN Arena so can't wait!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Free....Welcome to the thread fellow metal head









Love your quote by the way!!!!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Noodlez - DH is going to that concert too with his dad and lil bro!!   

I, on the other hand, get to stay at home with the sprog............


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Heyaaaa got worries you all left!!

took a random trip up to see Vicki... and i was really really high on 5 pro plus and 3 cans of Redbull, OMG lol... i was phyiscally shaking!! But driving through Tomintoul 3am... yes 3AM with Stone Sour - Made Of Scars on full haha!! was greeeat!!

Also concidering i cant and i mean CANT play guitar hero i didnt do too bad a job robbing Leigh's and playing on that for a few hours!!! hehe!!

love to alllll! xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Claire....you are the Guitar Hero queen


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Vic - ROFL!!! OMG I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!! but hey I had fun  
xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

How on earth have I missed this thread for so long?

YAY I loves the metal   not been to see anyone for ages but I have seen AC/DC, Metallica, Iron Maiden, Alice Cooper, Guns n Roses.........

LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Heya Bratty boo 

Vicki - Labotomy and Mcbiggles!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Flutterbye™ said:


> Heya Bratty boo
> 
> Vicki - Labotomy and Mcbiggles!!


Claire you got me dying laughing here   

Braaaaaaaaaatt helloooooooooooo fellow metal head 

I'm so into Nightwish at the moment...Can't stop listening to their 'Once' album.

Vicki x x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

I dunno, ive got the same CD i had when I drove to scotland, consisting of Stone Sour, 3 doors Down, QOTSA, Slipknot, Papa Roach

It did me nicely for the 9 hour drive I had  hehe!!

xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!!

Slipknot............that brings back a memory........I had a very Christian neighbour once..........

well she kept hoovering and banging the skirtingboards at about 6am on Sundays before she went to church..........

One day I had enuf............

I got up, got the cd player on the window sill, opened the window and put Metallica and Slipknot on repeat LOUD and went back to bed


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

bratt said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> Slipknot............that brings back a memory........I had a very Christian neighbour once..........
> 
> ...


 get in there Bratt!!!!

I get very strange looks when Children of Bodom are being played  hilarious.

I even have Dragonforce's Through The Fire and the Flames as the main ringtone on my phone. That scares people when it rings


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

DH has 'Ariels' (System of a down. Used to be played at the end of the night in the krazyhouse) as his alarm tone..............


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I have pussycat dolls as my ringtones..does that count    ...Vicks love that u have a place 2 call home....


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I looked more like a Goth than I was as I was (and still am to an extent) more into rock - motley crue, la guns, faster pussycat etc.  The clothes are still around and I found my cowboy boots/bootstraps and a pair of tall suede boots under the bed the other day!
The babies are subjected to the contents of my iPod on a regular basis.  Not sure if Ministry is great for getting them to sleep but hey!  
Have to say that Peter Steele is definitely one of the nicest men in music around and boy did he have muscles.  I'm not particularly small but he lifted me clean off the ground!!!
DH also has a collection of back stage passes and his leather jacket is also signed by Metallica.  We have our Reading tickets booked for Metallica on the Sunday.  I wasn't much of a fan before but quite like them now.  
Good job we both like the same kind of music and LOUD!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

~*mRsHoPe*~ said:


> I have pussycat dolls as my ringtones..does that count   ...Vicks love that u have a place 2 call home....


I'm introducing MrsHope's Maisie and Dillon into the world of metal music  I played them some Avantasia through my MP3 player. They had a headphone each. Dillon enjoyed it but Maisie wasn't too keen on them...So played her some Nightwish instead which she seemed to like better   

I am doing my devil mummy duties    Next thing they'll be listening to is Children of Bodom  I've seen some goth baby gear too...Hmmmm very tempted  Could just see Maisie in baggies with chains on, a t shirt with a gothic angel on and a denim jacket


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I've seen those clothes too   We bought our friends' little boy a lovely glammy spotty shirt, just like what dad used to wear in his hey day!!


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> I've seen some goth baby gear too...Hmmmm very tempted  Could just see Maisie in baggies with chains on, a t shirt with a gothic angel on and a denim jacket


Maybe you should check these sites out chuck

http://www.rockermybaby.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

http://www.darksideclothing.com/

I have been busy collecting baby Harley Davidson clothing for our Puddin - theres some great stuff around 

We went to a bike rally at the weekend , and was given a gift of a baby t shirt from some friends , its real cute , black with BA/BY Wants to rock on it , in the AC/DC style 



bratt said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> Slipknot............that brings back a memory........I had a very Christian neighbour once..........
> 
> ...


We don't get on with our neighbour at all , and i have a tendency to play him a certain Rage against the machine song .............. Hmmmm bet you can't guess which one it is  - yeah Killing in the name of  In fact our neighbour is so awfull we have nicknamed him Mr Pleasent , just cause he's not !!! Anyone remember that song from the Mission  it was on the B side of a single if memory serves me right 

Freespirit

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Steph_2001 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hiya

Is it ok if I join this thread?

Me & DH love this music!!!  Our last gig we went to was Nightwish in Birmingham Academy - mmmmm tuomas holopainen in the flesh     It was a 4 hour drive but so worth it!!

Have seen Alice cooper a few times & I must admit the last show we saw (with Joan Jett & I forget who else) he wasn't as good - perhaps he's getting old now! he he     Joan Jett was amazing!

xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

evening ladies!! 

Just wondered if anyone had Placebo in their collection or am I the only one................................? 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

You must be the only one hunny    Think DH has a CD somewhere.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

tinkerbelle78 said:


> evening ladies!!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone had Placebo in their collection or am I the only one................................?
> 
> Tinkerbelle78 xx


I do 

Prefer the older stuff


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Yay!! at least am not totally alone on that one!!   Is anyone off to Download?

T xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Not me  

I've got Bon Jovi in a couple of weeks though    I know they're not really that rock n roll anymore, a bit more country    Jon still has what it take though    I still think they rocked in their day


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Still think Runaway was one of their best songs - I love it!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I still love Bon Jovi  nearly 20 years later


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I know what you mean noodlez. It's hard to believe Living on a Prayer is 22 years old!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

And it still sounds fab, not like other oldies from other groups.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Not a huge GnR fan but Appetite is still one of the best albums going.  Rammstein's Herzeleid is also well into double figures of age but is still really good.  Shame I can't have it on quite so loud in the car these days (unless I'm on my own!)


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I know what you mean..... doesn't quite sound the same at a "suitable" volume


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Definitely not 
We have a Marshall amp effect digital radio and DH was chuffed to see the volume went to 11!!!!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Spinal Tap


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

ooooh yes   he's a bit odd


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

noodlez said:


> Spinal Tap


Now that was hilarious!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just seen this thread, I have always been a rocker but love the Hardcore/punk stuff - Sick of It All, Madball, Agnostic Front and lighter stuff like Quicksand, Helmet, Seven Year *****.


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

I went to see Linkin Park and it was am amazing night. I love rock music and am classified by friends as "a bit gothy"...I don't know what that means


----------

